# Bad armpit odor?



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

My armpits are completely shaven and I apply deodorant twice a day. The problem is I still have a bad odor coming from my armpits. I shower at least once a day also. Any idea why I am still smelling bad? Maybe I need stronger deodorant?


----------



## SENNA (Jul 3, 2015)

B O(body odor) is caused from old sweat that produces the bad smell, it must be you don't clean them thoroughly.


----------



## Xisha (Apr 19, 2015)

^ Yep. Scrub it up.


----------



## Dave47 (Aug 9, 2015)

You can literally get immune to a particular deodorant if you use it on regular basis... Perhaps that's your problem?


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

^^ Thanks guys I'm ok now. I don't know what the problem was but I smell normal now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It makes me want to use more deodorant!


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Dude I have the most potent B.O. It smells like marijuana. Deodorant works wonders for me


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

ummm drink more water!


----------



## Sdistant (Mar 25, 2015)

I can only suggest trying a different deodorant or maybe showering with a different soap.


----------



## Telliblah (Sep 19, 2015)

Uh I use this aluminium chloride solution which will make me stop sweating completely. It works for about a week.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> ^^ Thanks guys I'm ok now. I don't know what the problem was but I smell normal now.


I'm glad it had a happy ending


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

gopherinferno said:


> I'm glad it had a happy ending


Me too, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What kind of deodorant? If it isn't antiperspirant it won't do anything but cover up the smell for a short period of time (until you sweat a lot).

I've been using Gillette Clear gel most of my life and have never had a problem. Well, it's not great for your shirts but you won't stink.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Wash your pits regularly with an antibacterial soap. Use deodorants with alcohol to kill bacteria. Change shirts daily.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

I am also someone who is in the same boat of noticing BO from my pits even though I also shower every day and apply deodorant. I do not shave, however.

I have tried to see varying results while shaven and not but the result seems to be after enough physical activity or excessive sweating, the deodorant wears off and I don't really have a way to mask the BO.

I think my problem is that I likely have hyperhidrosis but the deodorants they usually offer for this are the dry kind. I used the dry kind before but they have to be applied differently and they aren't recommended for those who don't shave their pits.

I don't really have a good reason to go through the expense of trimming my pit hair but I also don't see much option with what will help in my case. It's very frustrating.


----------

